# Opening a Retail Outlet / Business



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

I'm considering opening a retail outlet (shop), high-end designer-wear aimed at expat/local female market.

I would appreciate some pointers on the following:
- how do I find available mall premises, do I contact the mall operators or is there an advertising space / waiting list somewhere?
- how are business rents usually managed in Dubai malls, and are there any non-standard T&Cs unique to Dubai/UAE?
- alternatively can I retail from a villa or other such premises, as I have seen various similar establishments on Jumeirah Road (eg opposite Mercato Mall)?
- do I need local Emirati involvement in setting up the business, or can the business be free-zone based with out-of-zone retail outlet(s)?

I'd be grateful for some assistance whilst I'm still at the planning stage!

Thanks, and Regards


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

1 - Most malls are owned by a group, Al Futtaim or Emaar for example, with a leasing agent working for them.

2 - It all depends on your clout, your actual business and your negotation skills. Some stores get free rent in a prime locations others get refused outright and while most sit somewhere inbetween.

3 - Yes, though it depends on terms of that particular buildings rental agreement.

4 - Yes, no, depends.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

In my experience of planning a mall-based business setup, the mall leasing agents won't even talk to you unless you have significant clout of a big name organization behind you. 

The only mall that even gave us the time of day was the Arabian Mall out near Mirdif.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a walk round BurJuman, I reckon they will be paying people to take a lease. Shops there are closing down by the minute, literally.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Have a walk round BurJuman, I reckon they will be paying people to take a lease. Shops there are closing down by the minute, literally.


Which says to be it's obviously not a great location to start a new venture.

Rather than location, the OP needs to think about what they are going to do differently or new. There are already loads of designer clothes outlets and each major brand is represented by their own store in Dubai Mall too.

On top of which most stores supplying brands will have exclusivity agreements with the manufacturers meaning they might not even be able to stock the lines they want.

Finally it is difficult to get stats for this region but you really have to work out to potential spend for the target market. And also drill down the numbers regarding tastes and culture. You'll find there is a lot less people spending in the market and despite have more money than they can spend, a lot of Saudis for example prefer Burger King over Nobu.


----------

